# E46 Individual Photos *not 56K friendly*



## imola325 (Jun 10, 2003)

Here's a brass metallic cab.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I absolutely LOVE the color of that cab!


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hey, this is *Individual* , i.e. mentally healthy people won't like it


 :flipoff:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> :flipoff:


 You're not mentally healthy, Terry. :neener:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> You _know_ I have a thing for funky BMW green colors. TD and blee probably hate it, too. :angel:


 Um, he's "Jetfire" here.

And I like obscure colors. Just not colors that look like vomit or poop.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> Um, he's "Jetfire" here.
> 
> And I like obscure colors. Just not colors that look like vomit or poop.


 Not even rich, deep, luscious poop colors?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> I like obscure colors. Just not colors that look like vomit or poop.


A-ha! I knew there had to be some aesthetic judgment with respect to BMWs where we agree!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Not even rich, deep, luscious poop colors?


I don't know why, but that made me spit Pepsi all over the keyboard. :bustingup


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> A-ha! I knew there had to be some aesthetic judgment with respect to BMWs where we agree!


The one thing they agree on, and it's that I have no taste. :rofl:


----------



## punchy501 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Here's another INDIVIDUAL combo to drool over -

Midnight Blue metallic paint finish and the light Soft Nappa Olive full leather upholstery with Anthracite Birch wood trim... nice?*


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

:wow: 


that midnight blue is one of the best looking blues I have seen on an e46 :thumbup:


----------



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

Great stuff for us in the US to drool over.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Don't jump in conclusion before seeing the individual colors in person. There photos don't justice it.

Believe me, it is very very very difficult to take photos of individual paints. But they look impressive in person.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Don't jump in conclusion before seeing the individual colors in person. There photos don't justice it.
> 
> Believe me, it is very very very difficult to take photos of individual paints. But they look impressive in person.


The same is true of the trims - I've had people look at my Birch Anthracite pictures and go "$1400? WTF! Why didn't you just have a body shop paint your Myrtle trim gloss black?" but when they see it, they start drooling.

Even when I was installing the trim, when I took it out of the box it came in from Germany, I was going "Hmmm - looks kind of nice (but why did I pay $1400 for this?)", but after I got it installed (late at night) I was sitting in the car with only the interior lights and a streetlight shining in, and I went "Wow! This is awesome!"


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Don't jump in conclusion before seeing the individual colors in person. There photos don't justice it.
> 
> Believe me, it is very very very difficult to take photos of individual paints. But they look impressive in person.


Is the midnight blue not all that attractive of a color :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ajt819 said:


> Is the midnight blue not all that attractive of a color :dunno:


If you see midnight blue under the sun, you will lose your speech. It is a stunning color. I saw a Coupe in the color in the showroom, I drooled all over.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> The same is true of the trims - I've had people look at my Birch Anthracite pictures and go "$1400? WTF! Why didn't you just have a body shop paint your Myrtle trim gloss black?" but when they see it, they start drooling.
> 
> Even when I was installing the trim, when I took it out of the box it came in from Germany, I was going "Hmmm - looks kind of nice (but why did I pay $1400 for this?)", but after I got it installed (late at night) I was sitting in the car with only the interior lights and a streetlight shining in, and I went "Wow! This is awesome!"


I completely agree with you, Terry. You have probably seen the photos I have posted (on the 3 Series board). You don't see much of the beauty of the trim. One *must* see them in real life.

I love the Anthracite Birch trim. :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> You don't see much of the beauty of the trim. One *must* see them in real life.


I don't know how many sets of it (for E46, that is - it seems to be a standard trim code on the new 5er) there are in the US (not many, I'd guess).

People are welcome to drool over it (but not _on_ it, please ) at Bimmerfest 2004, since I will have the car there...


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> If you see midnight blue under the sun, you will lose your speech. It is a stunning color. I saw a Coupe in the color in the showroom, I drooled all over.


are there any more pictures of midnight around?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ajt819 said:


> are there any more pictures of midnight around?


Here is one on an M3


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Coupe & Cab*



Plaz said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that cab is hideous, inside and out? :dunno:
> 
> Reminds me of goose crap.


Coupe and Cab, both are all time Pukes, interior and exterior. Perfect for Michael Jackson.


----------



## otto325ci (Apr 16, 2002)

That brass metallic is nice, does that have the aero kit as well?


----------



## imola325 (Jun 10, 2003)

The individual 3's that I've seen have had the m-sport package option which includes the body kit. Individual is just another package like the premium package.

Has anybody seen or have pictures of the individual alcantara seats(real photos)? Are they much nicers than the standard alcantara seats? Alex??


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

CascadeTelcom said:


> Perfect for Michael Jackson.


Them's fightin' words!


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

imola325 said:


> The individual 3's that I've seen have had the m-sport package option which includes the body kit. Individual is just another package like the premium package.
> 
> Has anybody seen or have pictures of the individual alcantara seats(real photos)? Are they much nicers than the standard alcantara seats? Alex??


Well, not really. The whole point of Individual is that it isn't a "package" which can be ordered more cheaply than the Individual options combined, nor is there any limitation on the combination. You can have individual wood and paint, or just the wood, or the paint, or alcantara Smurf Blue interior and rental-car white if you like . If you want Individual paint, trim or upholstery then you just order it, and hand over the cash. The more Individual bitrs you want, the more cash you hand over.

Moreover, where Individual cars are available they are trimmed independently of any option or package. One of the Individual cars on the Munich plant site is a boggo 318i with alloy wheels, although most Individual cars (because of the very high cost of special paints, wood, leather etc.) tend to be upscale models bought by people for whom cost is less of an issue.

EDIT: I note you're from Canada, where like some markets, Individual cars are only available as packages, as you say. That's a restriction imposed by the importer, not the factory. You should still be able to vary the colours and trims if you're paying that much money!


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

The 330 Touring in Midnight Blue and the brown Alcantara with leather.... :clap:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Plaz said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Different variety of illness. I'd love an interior and exterior of clashing plaids.


I kinda of like the Cab myself... There are worse things:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1120596


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

imola325 said:


> Here's a brass metallic cab.












I'm not sure about the color, but everything else about this ride is SWEET! The front bumper is awesome, where can I get one? Is it just an M3 replaced bumper? So much better than the aero kit pictured in the '04 3 series coupe/convertible accessory catalog. Also, I can't tell, does it have side skirts or is it just stock? Maybe that front bumper makes it just LOOK like it has a whole aero kit added!

--Jonathan


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> :angel:


what is that type of wood grain called? I like it. The wood grain I usually see is so dark its almost black.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Salvator said:


> I kinda of like the Cab myself... There are worse things:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1120596


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

punchy501 said:


> Midnight Blue metallic paint finish and the light Soft Nappa Olive full leather upholstery with Anthracite Birch wood trim... nice


I just investigated this, and that isn't Birch Anthracite (690) - it is Bird's Eye Maple Graphite (130).

There are 35 woods in the sample box for trim, with an additional 12 non-wood trims.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I just investigated this, and that isn't Birch Anthracite (690) - it is Bird's Eye Maple Graphite (130).
> 
> There are 35 woods in the sample box for trim, with an additional 12 non-wood trims.


Forget about what kind of wood that is-- look at the detail of the leather in that interior! I sure wish BMW offered an upgraded leather interior, at least on the 330 versions. (Kind of like the extended leather option on the bigger-engined Z3 and Z4 models)

Seeing cars with a full leather interior like that one (and Alex's as well) makes me quite jealous and wish BMW offered us more options without having to jump through flaming hoops.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Forget about what kind of wood that is-- look at the detail of the leather in that interior! I sure wish BMW offered an upgraded leather interior, at least on the 330 versions. (Kind of like the extended leather option on the bigger-engined Z3 and Z4 models)
> 
> Seeing cars with a full leather interior like that one (and Alex's as well) makes me quite jealous and wish BMW offered us more options without having to jump through flaming hoops.


Since you work at a dealer, do an internal order of the 01 39 0 009 644 sample box (retail: $60.75). There are something like 150 leather options in there.


----------



## imola325 (Jun 10, 2003)

Andy you're right, I shouldn't really have said "package". I was just trying to say that you can pick it like other packages; ie sport, premium. I haven't looked into it yet but I believe that in Canada you can pick our own various combinations.

That cab picture I posted was $6500CAN for the paint, leather and trim. That's not a lot more than the premium package (or performance package).

You can get the extended leather in the 325, 330 in Canada so if you push a bit you should be able to order it in the US. It's expensive though.

check out www.canadiandriver.com/articles/pw/03m3.htm for an individual m3.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I just investigated this, and that isn't Birch Anthracite (690) - it is Bird's Eye Maple Graphite (130).
> 
> There are 35 woods in the sample box for trim, with an additional 12 non-wood trims.


Interesting - I couldn't find this anywhere in the ETK for 2002, so I assume it's a current trim? Either way, it's not far off Birch Anthracite...!


----------



## punchy501 (Dec 24, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I just investigated this, and that isn't Birch Anthracite (690) - it is Bird's Eye Maple Graphite (130).
> 
> There are 35 woods in the sample box for trim, with an additional 12 non-wood trims.


*Well that IS interesting because basically what you are saying is BMW themselves have got it wrong - here is a scan of the brochure that the pics I posted came from.* :dunno:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

punchy501 said:


> Well that IS interesting because basically what you are saying is BMW themselves have got it wrong - here is a scan of the brochure that the pics I posted came from. :dunno:


Well, I think they did get it wrong. All of the Birch Anthracite I've seen (including the set I installed in my car) is very black with a subtle grain. The picture you posted looks more like a very deep purplish-brown with a more pronounced grain. This could be from the way they took the picture, the printing process, or the scanning of the picture. To see the grain in Birch Anthracite, you really need to get close to it, as shown in this picture of my car:


----------

